
Russian hack attempt on Dallas County computers never happened - txcwpalpha
http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/investigates/russian-hack-attempt-on-dallas-county-computers-never-happened/477410674
======
bhhaskin
It really bothers me that it seems more and more like the Media is pushing the
US towards a conflict with Russia. Between the number of hacking stories and
the North Korea sanction story yesterday. I guess it could just be low hanging
furit for clicks, but it seems to be getting worse.

~~~
blackflame7000
Imagine a world where the US and Russia could be allies and use their immense
talent and resources for the good of the world.

In the Context of today, the US produces approximately 17 times the GDP of
Russia. The US could go a long way in building common ground with Russia
thereby influencing them not to return to cold-war era policies before its too
late. There is no doubt russia's economy will continue to grow, and the
foriegn policy we set now could determine whether they grow into a friend or
even greater foe.

